

Focusing on Ownership in Rust - bshanks
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2014/05/13/focusing-on-ownership/

======
infogulch
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7743002)

